# Concubinato with non-Mexican



## cellisntmd (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi
I have been in a relationship living with a Mexican for over 10 years, living together as a married couple, and I have been going back and forth happily on tourist visas with no problems. With the last changes to the migration rules, I have started looking into a civil union which would apparently give me 'Residente Temporal' status. Then I came across the 'concubinato' union in Mexico which is the closest equivalent to a common-law spouse union back home. We have been living this all of these years anyway so I thought this would be ideal but I can find very little information about it. The INM page mentions it briefly but gives very few specifics but does state that 'Residente Temporal' can be granted for it. Would anybody have any knowledge or experience in this area? I'd like to have some basic knowledge before contacting the INM. Many thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cellisntmd said:


> Hi
> I have been in a relationship living with a Mexican for over 10 years, living together as a married couple, and I have been going back and forth happily on tourist visas with no problems. With the last changes to the migration rules, I have started looking into a civil union which would apparently give me 'Residente Temporal' status. Then I came across the 'concubinato' union in Mexico which is the closest equivalent to a common-law spouse union back home. We have been living this all of these years anyway so I thought this would be ideal but I can find very little information about it. The INM page mentions it briefly but gives very few specifics but does state that 'Residente Temporal' can be granted for it. Would anybody have any knowledge or experience in this area? I'd like to have some basic knowledge before contacting the INM. Many thanks


Why not just get married?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

As far as I understand it concubine relationships are accepted as common law mariages in the US are accepted by INM when applying for a Mexican Resident status called a Residente Temporal. 

Some INM offices require a US state certificate of proof of a common law marriage. Most or all states can provide them but as in California, for example, you can only get one after 5 years living common law with proof but this is for property settlement and child support and other support there in the California family court system. It has nothing to do with Mexican Immigration rules or requirements.

I have read to prove a concubine relationship in Mexico you will be required to show:

Notorized letters from family, friends, neighbors, coworkers, a Pastor etc. that you do live together.

You also could possibly need a joint bank account/s, lease or mortgage documents, car loan/s etc. in both names and/or utility bills in both names etc. when presenting these to the local INM office and/or the Registrar Civil in your área to process inside Mexico your FMM tourist card to a Residente Temporal visa. I think 2 years worth is about the mínimum. Whether you need official Spanish translations of these or your birth certificate etc. it usually is up to the local INM office.


----------



## cellisntmd (Jul 22, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Why not just get married?


I checked into that and I would have trouble getting some required documents, although not impossible.


----------



## cellisntmd (Jul 22, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far as I understand it concubine relationships are accepted as common law mariages in the US are accepted by INM when applying for a Mexican Resident status called a Residente Temporal.
> 
> Some INM offices require a US state certificate of proof of a common law marriage. Most or all states can provide them but as in California, for example, you can only get one after 5 years living common law with proof but this is for property settlement and child support and other support there in the California family court system. It has nothing to do with Mexican Immigration rules or requirements.
> 
> ...


I should have said, I'm originally from Europe, but anyway, my relationship started in Mexico years ago and it was never registered anywhere. I was thinking about documents as proof. The witnesses will be no problem but the documents concerning joint accounts, utilities, etc, might be. Do you have any links with more detais that I could visit? Thanks for the replies


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cellisntmd said:


> I should have said, I'm originally from Europe, but anyway, my relationship started in Mexico years ago and it was never registered anywhere. I was thinking about documents as proof. The witnesses will be no problem but the documents concerning joint accounts, utilities, etc, might be. Do you have any links with more detais that I could visit? Thanks for the replies


In our state of San Luis Potosí they require you prove 3 years of uninterupted cohabitation and the rules mention sexual contact. They do not mention the proof needed to show at the Registro Civil office to be registered as a concubine. It does read as though you get the same rights as a married couple including you should get a divorce when it is over from their office.

I guess if the Registro Civil in your location can get your registered with the proof they require the INM will use that certificate of registration but do not know what a foreign common law relationship needs to prove to them and if the INM will process a request here in Mexico as some have done since the new law came into effect lately and doesn´t ask for or require you to be registered at the local Registro Civil. You might have to provide proof at your local Mexican Consulate and they will decide what is required.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"d) Family Unity:

Family Unity Applications can only be accepted at an Embassy or Consular Office if the foreigner with permanent resident status in Mexico or Mexican citizen accompanies the family member at the time the application is submitted. Family ties must be proven as follows: 

1 - Ties with a foreigner who has temporary resident status or holds a temporary resident visa: 



i. If the applicant is the spouse or common-law partner of the foreigner with temporary resident status or holder of a temporary residence visa, ties can be demonstrated by a marriage certificate or common-law certificate or equivalent figure issued by a competent authority in conformity with the applicable legislation in the applicant's country of origin, original and a photocopy; or ....

3 - Marriage or common-law relationship with a Mexican citizen:

i. Marriage certificate or common-law certificate or equivalent figure issued by a competent authority, original and a photocopy;and ..."


Temporary Resident Visa

To apply at the Mexican Embassy in Ottawa Canada or their Consulates they require you have a common law document from your home country, probably state or provincially aquired.

This appears to be a way that you can get a Residente Temporal preappoved 180 day visa in your passport to take to your local INM office in Mexico and I think this is what you need to do now.

The Mexican Embassy´s website in Canada is one of the best to check as some of their websites in other countries are lacking in details.


----------



## cellisntmd (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Alan. Isn't it odd how each place gives different rules? I've read it's two years cohabitation that's needed. It seems that the Vinculo Familiar-concubinato option is more complicated than simply just getting married, after all.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I would just go ask at the local Registro Civil.


----------

